

Adobe ID login is down - tmikaeld
https://status.creativecloud.com/

======
tmikaeld
Kind of ironic, all services and even support depend on Adobe ID working...

Very quiet on the Adobe forums suddenly ;-)

Twitter feed: [https://twitter.com/@AdobeCare](https://twitter.com/@AdobeCare)

